# Another one meets Jesus



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Well on the way home from basketball practice this one crossed in front of my truck by the mail box one marbles and a boot took him out


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The new Scout ?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

No peerless


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

Good shooting!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

Redwings?


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Great shooting


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Any goodone ..is a dead one..

OM


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Soooo ... how did you load your boot into the slingshot??? :rofl:

Good job ....

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I got pretty good in northern CA hitting big mama rattlers in the head with the front tire of my veh or Harley. Then stop, get the dead snake, put it in a sack and I always carried¨snake sacks, and skin and cook it up at the camp on the Trinity River. I sold the skins and rattles in Redding and cut the gutted skint rattler into 3 inch sections and fried in bacon grease with bacon. Some big mammas were almost 2 inches in diamater at the fattest point and mighty good eating.

Make a hat band or two out your skins. Bet you could find a trade for one dried right on this fórum.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Charles said:


> Soooo ... how did you load your boot into the slingshot??? :rofl:
> 
> Good job ....
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


you know what they say I guy with a big foot hast to have a big pouch.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

As sure a step as you are a shot..


----------

